

My dentist saved my tooth, but wiped my memory - adventured
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150630-my-dentist-saved-my-tooth-but-stole-my-memory

======
cpncrunch
The article says that psychogenic memory loss doesn't affect the ability to
remember the present. However that is not always the case -- see table 2 in
Serra et al (2007) where they found that short-term memory was compromised in
almost 50% of patients.

Also, the death of his father was an obvious traumatic event that could have
been a trigger. (I'm also curious about whether he was recently deployed in
any traumatic warzones, given he was in the army).

It's a fallacy to say "There was no reason to think that there was anything
wrong psychiatrically.", as these kind of psychogenic illnesses normally
happen to perfectly sane and healthy people after some kind of traumatic or
chronic stress.

